# FBI Raids Conservative Site For Writing Article About Obama’s Birth Certificate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AUTHOR Bookworm
June 8, 2013 11:28am PST
















Just hours after the _National Report_, an online conservative newspaper, posted a story reporting on two stories about the legitimacy of the Obama electronic long-form birth certificate, the Department of Justice and the FBI Raided the _National Report's_ offices. The _National Report_ staff believes that the two incidents are related, although the representatives of the DOJ and FBI refused to state their reason for appearing at the offices and collecting documents.
(*Read More*: Obama's Attorney General Admits "Things Have Gotten A Little Out Of Whack" With DOJ Scandal.)​The _National Report_ bills itself as "America's #1 Independent News Team." Its orientation is conservative. On Friday, it posted an article that relays information found at other internet sites, including Mr. Conservative, about problems with President Obama's long-form birth certificate. (Indeed, it cited Mr. Conservative on the subject.)
In its online article, the _National Report _repeated two indisputable factual points: (1) Sheriff Joe Arpaio's Cold Case Posse has gone public with its conclusion that the long-firm birth certificate on the White House website is an electronic forgery, with top investigator Mike Zullo giving speeches about that point; and (2) the Alabama Supreme Court is set to hear an appeal from a lower court decision dismissing a challenge to Obama's long-form birth certificate.

http://www.mrconservative.com/2013/...iting-article-about-obamas-birth-certificate/


----------

